# headlight bulb



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

Can anyone tell me the best way to replace the headlight bulb in an Accucraft Colorado and Southern # 60?


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Hmm, if we count the responses, will that tell us how many large scale railroaders it takes to change a light bulb? 

Later, 

K


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

hehe - Apparently more than we have here









I've done it, but not in an Accucraft Colorado. 

In one loco, I changed the burned out 14v lightbulb with 3 gow bulbs. They fit inside quite nicely. Of course, I don't know what kind of bulbs the Colorado has or what it takes to get to it.


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

I have had a couple of people tell me I can drill a small hole in the back of the headlight and push the lens out forward with a small punch. I am just looking for other input before I try that approach.


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

My Accucraft lenses are held in with a hard to see circular spring wire and a back disc that screws off. My Roundhouse locomotives have access only through the front with a lens that is freed when the ring around it is removed. I've drilled a hole in the back of all my locomotive headlights to insert a 3mm YelloGlo LEd forward into the reflector with very good affect. My SR#24 is shown. 5mm and 1.5mm LEDs are also available as are grain of wheat and grain of rice incandescent bulbs for a variety of voltages. A dropping resister in series lets you use a variety of voltages to light the LED, which by itself is usually 1.5 or 3 volts.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

There you have it! A reply by somebody who has had one of those apart.


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

Thank you for the information.


----------

